# Dumb question - is it ok to prime ceiling and walls at the same time?



## laorquidia (Jul 18, 2012)

We (ok - my husband) are painting the interior of our house - we purchased about 3 weeks ago. We are painting the ceilings and all walls and trim. My hubby insists on priming ceiling, then painting ceiling and then priming the walls and painting the walls. Is there a reason why we can't just prime the ceilings and walls at the same time - then paint the ceiling and then the walls? The house is abt 2000 sq ft and it seems like this is going to take forever.... Any advice on how to speed up the painting would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

laorquidia said:


> We (ok - my husband) are painting the interior of our house - we purchased about 3 weeks ago. We are painting the ceilings and all walls and trim. My hubby insists on priming ceiling, then painting ceiling and then priming the walls and painting the walls. Is there a reason why we can't just prime the ceilings and walls at the same time - then paint the ceiling and then the walls? The house is abt 2000 sq ft and it seems like this is going to take forever.... Any advice on how to speed up the painting would be greatly appreciated.


I dunno if it's "right" or not but I always prime everything thats gonna get painted, sort it out later for topcoats.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

prime it all at once. i brush the inside corners then roll out the ceiling and walls. then brush with the ceiling paint then roll it out. i then cut in the wall color then roll it out. if you are doing the whole house prime the whole place at once


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Depends on the ceilings and here's the reason why. If they are textured ceilings, prime the ceilings LAST...........that way you won't get goop, boogers, or chunks on the walls. The roller cover picks up lots of debris from off textured ceilings and that stuff comes out of the roller onto your nice, flat, pristine walls. If they are flat you are good to go and can do the ceilings first and then drop down to do the walls. Just one painter's way of doing things.........


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why are you priming everything? Is this bare drywall, lots of repairs, drasticly changing the colors?


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

if they are priming texture ceilings i'd use a 3/4" roller and a 1/2" for the walls. you'll have no issues with gunk and a chunks


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

princelake said:


> if they are priming texture ceilings i'd use a 3/4" roller and a 1/2" for the walls. you'll have no issues with gunk and a chunks


Well-stated, Princelake. I was assuming they simply wanted to do the ceilings and walls with ONE roller. Your method eliminates the need for deciding how to go about it. I like your thinking.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Why are you priming everything? Is this bare drywall, lots of repairs, drasticly changing the colors?


 yea, just curious why are you primeing ?


----------



## laorquidia (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks all. The ceilings are flat - I think the only ceiling with some texture is the kitchen, so we will make sure to use a different roller for that one. As for priming everything, 1. We don't know what the previous paint is 2. Most of the walls have some sort of repair (cracks or holes) and 3. Some of the rooms are non white color and most of the walls were filthy. We've thoroughly washed the walls, but I think we want to be safe and just prime to make sure the paint sticks and looks good, we also did a light sand on the walls and ceilings after washing... I thought when in doubt prime - is this wrong?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Now you have explaind WHY, now the bigger ? is WHAT primer are you intending to use???

You will need a specific primer if you think there might be oil involved and you are painting latex


----------



## laorquidia (Jul 18, 2012)

We are using the sherwin williams multi purpose primer. For paint we are using sw emerald and the ceiling paint - I forget what it's called....


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Brilliance I have used it and really liked it. It doesn't have the gray cast to it like a lot of ceiling paint. And I totally agree if in doubt PRIME it is very cheap insurance.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If the primer and paint are too close in color have the paint store tint the primer. Your eyes will appreciate it when applying the paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

laorquidia said:


> We are using the sherwin williams multi purpose primer. For paint we are using sw emerald and the ceiling paint - I forget what it's called....


 
Well, that will not work well if you are painting over oil paint, unless you are sanding first:no:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ToolSeeker;1018353[COLOR=red said:


> ]Brilliance[/COLOR] I have used it and really liked it. It doesn't have the gray cast to it like a lot of ceiling paint. And I totally agree if in doubt PRIME it is very cheap insurance.


 
now THAT paint just sucks:whistling2:


----------



## laorquidia (Jul 18, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Well, that will not work well if you are painting over oil paint, unless you are sanding first:no:


ok - this what the guy at the paint store suggested. We are doing a light sanding - not power sanding, is this enough? also, what's wrong with the sw ceiling paint? I thought sw was a good paint and the guy at the SW store told me I didn't have to buy the expensive paint for the ceiling. I think the one I have is called eminence...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

laorquidia said:


> ok - this what the guy at the paint store suggested. We are doing a light sanding - not power sanding, is this enough? also, what's wrong with the sw ceiling paint? I thought sw was a good paint and the guy at the SW store told me I didn't have to buy the expensive paint for the ceiling. I think the one I have is called eminence...


 
LIGHT sanding yes

Nothing wrong with Brilliance, I just don't like it. It does not cover well. I would go with their Classic 99 flat white, now that was a fine ceiling paint:yes:

PS, they probably have named it something different since I was there last.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

laorquidia said:


> ok - this what the guy at the paint store suggested. We are doing a light sanding - not power sanding, is this enough? also, what's wrong with the sw ceiling paint? I thought sw was a good paint and the guy at the SW store told me I didn't have to buy the expensive paint for the ceiling. I think the one I have is called eminence...


Nothing at all wrong with the S-W ceiling paint. Lessee if I got this straight; light sanding, Multi-Purpose primer, Eminence ceiling paint, Emerald wall paint. Everything sounds right to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i just give the wall a quick scuff with a pole sander and i cant give you advice on SW we dont have one locally here.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

princelake said:


> i just give the wall a quick scuff with a pole sander and i cant give you advice on SW we dont have one locally here.


 
don't they cover the WORLD? where do you live???:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Nothing at all wrong with the S-W ceiling paint. Lessee if I got this straight; light sanding, Multi-Purpose primer, Eminence ceiling paint, Emerald wall paint. Everything sounds right to me.:thumbsup:


 
funny guy:whistling2:


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

chrisn said:


> funny guy:whistling2:


 
It's a gift


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

ya they missed a spot! im in sault ste. marie ontario canada, im on the border of the u.s and they have one across the bridge, definitely not going over there just for a can of paint when theres lots of different brands here. i mainly use dulux and pittsburgh. there are 2 benny moore suppliers but theres never any good sales and the arua is $65 a gallon here.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Aura is 65+ everywhere. But sometimes- like as a trim paint or if you need a bullet proof finish, its worth it.


----------

